# Automatizar lavarropas General electric 11 kg



## crisgom (Sep 10, 2012)

Hola a Todos, tengo un lavarropas General electric 11 kg, id system 2.0 y ya arregle varias veces la plaqueta cambiando los triad, despues se me mojó el motor y empezó a fallar lo que llevo a que lo tenga que desarmar, cambie toda la caja completa por la perdida de agua, pero no consigo el sensor de velocidad y el termoactuador que van en el motor (imán), alquien sabe si se puede hacer un cambio en la plaqueta para que anule estos componentes? o si se puede hacer una nueva? averigüé las que venden pero solo sirven para lavarropas chicos no tan grandes!!!!!
Muchas Gracias!!!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 10, 2012)

Amigo crisgom, cual es el problema de adaptar un modulo para lavarropas pequeño en uno gde.?, pues lo importante aca es, saber todas las señales que se necesitan como entradas para funcionar e igualmente las salidas que puede accionar el modulo mencionado.


----------



## crisgom (Sep 10, 2012)

hola Gudino, lo que me dijeron es que trabaja a otras revoluciones y ademas no se si la plaqueta que venden anula el sensor de velocidad que tiene el motor del GE


----------



## masterservice (Ene 27, 2013)

es un motor comun plaqueta universal anda hay que activar el contactor cuando lava y para centrifugar desactivarlo tiene que estar quieto el eje cuando trabaja la contactora sino hace ruido los engranajes la falla comun de este lavarropas es el varistor que trae ahi en la contactora se suele abrir y no hay que invertir los cables porque se produce un corto por el diodo que trae, tiene que ser una tension continua asi no chicharrea


----------



## pepesole (Abr 17, 2013)

Hola
Yo tambien repare la mia hace unos años cambiando los triac, pero ahora se me descompuso nuevamente y  se me planta la plaqueta teniendo que desdconectar el toma del lavarropas para poder reiniciar los programas ya que no responde ni siquiera apagandolo desde la perilla selectora.
Reviso la placa y no se por donde esta el problema.
¿puede ser el sensor que esta en el motor? ¿como puedo medirlo y sino anularlo?
¿ Cual es el varistor del que Hablas en tu comentario?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2013)

*Pepesole* , probaste de cambiarle los capacitores primero ?

El tacómetro *creo* que es inductivo , una bobina y un imán 

Saludos !


----------



## rubenchaco (Ago 7, 2013)

Yo tenia una de esas, una semana después de vencer la garantía que era de un año empeso a perder agua, la repare, 3 meses después se rompio la caja de engranajes, la repare, 3 meses después murió la placa controladora, la repare, 3 meses después empeso a perder agua otra vez. Si te pones a sacar lo que gastas en repararla te vas a dar cuenta que con esa plata compras tres lavarropas como la gente, Hace lo que ice yo, sacalo a la vereda y olvidate del problema y nunca mas compres GE, o Mabe. Pero si estas con bronca podes hacer esto:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 9, 2013)

coincido con rubenchaco ¡¡
tienen mil problemas,es chino y de pésima calidad,es un dolor de cabezas,una estafa al cliente y ademas la garantía oficial no da bola, tambien tiene la marca zenit esa serie y modelo,
de primera mano puedo confirmar que a la semana de comprado el lavarropas se quemo el triac de la bomba y luego otros problemas,es un dolor de cabezas (encima tengo a la lemura encima,reclamando)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 10, 2013)

Es preferible . . . .


----------



## rubenchaco (Ago 11, 2013)

crisgom, como sabes que el sensor de velocidad y el termo actuador no funcionan?, si esta sulfatado el sensor por que le cayo agua ponelo en vinagre o limón y probalo nuevamente http://se2amm.blogspot.com.ar/2012/05/sensor-de-efecto-hall.html , si esta malo en cualquier casa de electrónica se consigue el sensor hall y la resistencia creo que es de 33k. Con respecto al solenoide si esta quemado y no lo conseguís lo único que te queda es mandarlo a embobinar. Adjunto el manual de mantenimiento, no es exactamente igual pero sirve.


----------

